# عناصر إلكترونية يجهلها البعض



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اول مشاركة حقيقية لي في هذا المنتدى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم

ملاحظة: هذا الموضوع شاركت به في احد المنتديات سابقا​أحبائي أود أن اقدم لكم اليوم معلومات عن عناصر إلكترونية هامة نراها باستمرار داخل الأجهزة الإلكترونية أو على المخططات الإلكترونية ولا نعرف عنها الكثير.
الموقع الأساسي الذي آخذت عنه هو: ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor مع بعض الإضافات من هنا وهناك.
اهدي ثواب هذا العمل المتواضع إلى روح أبى رحمه الله تعالى. 
*أولاً: الفاريستور **Varistor**: (المقاومة المتغيرة تبعاً لتغير الجهد)*
احفظها هكذا فاريستور، لا تحاول ترجمتها أو تعريبها. الشكل الشائع له يظهر بالشكل التالي.​


​
والفاريستور هو عنصر إلكتروني يعمل في جوهره عمل المقاومة المتغيرة Variable resistance عند شروط معينة (لاحظ كيف تم اشتقاق الاسم Varistor من Variable resistance) . *يستخدم* الفاريستور لحماية الدوائر الكهربية ضد الارتفاع الزائد والعابر للجهد المطبق على الدائرة. والمقصود بالجهد الزائد العابر هو ما يشبه البرق، قيمة عالية الجهد لنبضة تمر بسرعة لفترة زمنية قصيرة جداً. وتسمى في الإنجليزية Spike، *مثال:* افرض أن دائرة كهربية مُطبق عند طرفيها 220 فولت متردد، فجأة ولظروف معينة ارتفع الجهد إلى 400 فولت لمدة قصيرة جدا (أجزاء من الثانية) ثم عاد إلى 220 فولت مرة أخرى، هذا الجهد الـ 400 والذي ظهر واختفى بسرعة شديدة نسميه جهد زائد وعابر Spike.
_يسمى الفاريستور أيضا باسم آخر هو المقاومة المعتمدة على الجهدVoltage Dependant Resistor وتُختصر إلى VDR._
الشكل التالي عبارة عن جزء مُقتطع من دائرة بور سبلاي كمبيوتر، وفيها يُشار إلى واحد من الرموز المستخدمة للإشارة إلى الفاريستور.
​
​



​_(من الرموز الشائعة للفاريستور هو رمز مقاومة متغيرة مكتوب أسفلها الحرفV إشارة إلى تغير قيمته المقاومة حسب الجهد)_
لاحظ في الشكل أيضا أن الفاريستور يصل بين الفاز L
والنيوترال N وهو هنا عندما تدخل spike إلى الخط تنخفض مقاومة الفاريستور بسرعة فيمر التيار الناتج عن هذا الارتفاع المفاجئ في الجهد من الفاز L إلى الفيوز Fuse (F1) إلى الفاريستور (Z1) إلى الثيرميستور (NTCR1) الى النيوترال (N)، هذا التيار يكون كبيراً فيُتلف إما الفاريستور نفسه أو الفيوز أو الثيرميستور أو كلاهما وبذلك نكون قد حمينا باقي أجزاء الدائرة.

*ملاحظة: سنتحدث في جزء منفرد عن الثيرميستور.*
اشهر أنواع الفاريستورات هو _*الميتال أوكسيد*__*Metal Oxide Varistor*_ الذي يُرمز له اختصاراً بالرمز *MOV*. يُصنع هذا النوع اساساً من مادة السيراميك التي تنتشر داخلها حبيبات من أكسيد الزنك على شكل مصفوفة حيث توجد مواد أخرى، يوضع هذا الخليط بين قرصين معدنيين يمثلان الالكترودات أو الأقطاب. ثم يتم لحام سلكي التوصيل على هذين القرصين ويُغطى العنصر ككل بمادة عازلة. في الحقيقة نحن نستطيع مشاهدة سلكي التوصيل مثبتين خلف القرص.
تشكل كل حبة من حبيبات الزنك مع محيطها دايود صغير يسمح للتيار بالمرور في اتجاه واحد فقط. المادة الكلية بين القرصين والتي تنتشر داخلها الحبيبات عشوائيا تمثل شبكة من أزواج الديودات التي تتصل معا بطريقة Back-to-Back (_من لا يعرف طريقة باك تو باك يسأل_). كل زوج من هذه الديودات يكون متصل على التوازي مع بقية الأزواج. عند تطبيق جهد صغير أو متوسط القيمة بين طرفي الفاريستور، يمر تيار ضعيف جدا (تيار التسريب العكسي المعروف). في حين عند ارتفاع قيمة الجهد المُطبق إلى قيمة معينة تنكسر الرابطة بين بلورتي الديود فتسمح لتيار عالي القيمة بالمرور (_إذا كنت مهتم راجع الديود والـ __avalanche effect_).
_*النتيجة:*_ أن مقاومة الفاريستور تتغير حسب قيمة الجهد المطبق بين طرفيه؛ فتكون مقاومته عالية إذا كان الجهد بين طرفيه صغيرا أو متوسطاً، وتكون منخفضة جداً عندما يكون الجهد بين طرفيه عالياً. الأمر المهم هنا والذي يجب أن لا تغفل عنه هو أن العلاقة بين الجهد المطبق والمقاومة ليست خطية، وبعبارة أخرى المقاومة الحادثة ليست اومية، أي لا تخضع لقانون أوم الخطي.
يبقى الفاريستور في حالة عدم توصيل (مقاومته عالية جداً) طالما كان الجهد المطبق اقل من قيمة جهد المنع (Clamping Voltage) وهو جهد يتم تحديده أثناء عملية التصنيع (في الصورة الأولى أعلاه مكتوب على جسم الفاريستور الرقم 385 هذا الرقم هو قيمة جهد المنع بوحدة الـ RMS). عند دخول نبضة كهربية Spike يصل يعلو جهدها عن 385 Vrms عندئذٍ ستقل مقاومة الفاريستور بسرعة ويمر تيار عالي جداً يؤدي في بعض الأحيان إلى صهر أو حرق أو تبخير أو إتلاف أو تدمير الفاريستور.
إذا تحمل الفاريستور البضة العابرة فان قيمة جهد المنع له تقل، بمعنى أن الفاريستور الذي نحن بصدده والذي جهد المنع له 385، إذا تحمل النبضة العابرة الأولى فان جهد المنع له سيصبح اقل من 385، وهكذا في المرات التالية إلى أن يصل جهد المنع له ذات يوم 220 فيتلف بمجرد توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز.
يمكن تجنب التلف المُدمر للفاريستور عن طريق توصيل اكثر من واحد على التوازي بين الفاز و النيوترال.
قبل أن انهي حديثي عن الفاريستور، رأيت من المناسب ان اقدم جهاز آخر -غير البور سبلاي- يستخدم فيه الفاريستور للحماية، وفيه يتم توصيل اكثر من فاريستور على التوازي بين خط الفاز L والارضي GND وليس النيوترال.
الشكل التالي يمثل مجمع اباريز لتشغيل اكثر من جهاز، ويوجد بداخله نظام حماية ضد النبضات العابرة (أنظر الشكل).
​


​لو فتحنا هذا الجهاز سنشاهد الشكل التالي:​



​تأمل الشكل بعناية ولاحظ الحبات الخمسة حمراء اللون التي تصل بين الفاز والأرضي، هذه هي مجموعة من الفاريستورات متصلة معاً على التوازي.

_الآن أنت عزيزي القارئ تعرف الدور الذي تقوم به هذه المجموعة سواء في حالة أن يكون الجهد المُغذي 220 فولت أم مرتفع عن ذلك بكثير. فقط النقطة التي تختلف هنا أن التيار في هذه الحالة سيُمرر للأرضي بدلا من النيوترال._

_*أي تعليق أو إضافة أو تصويب يكون مُرحب به جداً.*_

_في الجزء اللاحق سيكون الكلام عن الثيرميستور NTCR يليه بعون الله الحديث عن عناصر أخرى لا تقل أهمية فأبقوا معنا نمخر عباب هذا البحر._

​_أخوكم م. وليد الفرا "أبا القاسم"_​


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2007)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لأبيك واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

اخ شهاب
حياك الله وغفر لك ولوالديك
اعذرني على هذا السؤال: هل بالفعل قرأت الموضوع واعجبك ام انه مجرد تشجيع يقوم به اعضاء المنتدى خلف كل مشاركة جديدة


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2007)

قرأته في عجالة فوجدت به معلومت فعلاً لأول مرة اقرا عنها ومفيدة . فشكراً لك.


----------



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ان تقرأه بتأني وتضع ملاحظاتك وتعليقاتك
هذا العنصر لا يخلو منه جهاز يحتوي على بور سبلاي من النوع Smps كالتلفاز والحاسب وشاشات الحاسب الخ
فلا ضرر من التعرف عليه اكثر للتعامل معه بطريقة سليمة عندما تصبح وجها لوجه معه


----------



## صباغ (15 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركلك ياوليد ويغفر لوالدك ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه 

هل في علامه مميزه علي الفايرستور تبين لنا انه فايرستور وليس مكثف ..لان كما تعلم هناك مكثفات تشبه الصوره الموجوده


----------



## walid66 (15 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز صباغ الموضوع بالكامل موجود:
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12970
يمكنك الاطلاع عليه والمشاركة
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أبو أميرة (15 فبراير 2007)

رحم الله والدك وأدخله فسيح جناته.


----------



## ICE MAN (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخونا الكريم


----------



## منار يازجي (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك.........


----------



## ابو العباس السفاح (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخ وليد وانا استبدلت هذه القطعة عدة مرات بدون معرفة اسمها غفر الله لك ولأبيك


----------



## alsaneyousef (19 فبراير 2009)

*

*


----------



## اشرف غانم (19 فبراير 2009)

افادك الله وسدد خطاك ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## فليح رضوان (28 فبراير 2009)

غفر الله لك و لوالدك وجعل هدا العمل في ميزان الحسنات
اخي الكريم وليد نحن في انتضار جديدك


----------



## eng_khaled_00 (28 فبراير 2009)

رجاء شرح ال :82::57::71:dcs


----------



## صائب العربي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على الفائدة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 فبراير 2009)

أخي وليد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح الجميل باللغة العربية التي يحتاج إلى الشرح بها الكثير من الإخوة العرب و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و رحم الله والديك وأسكنهما الفردوس الأعلى و الحقك بهما و ذريتك وأهلك جميعا
أخي ‘لى الرغم من أن هذه المعلومات معلومة لدي منذ زمن طويل الا أنني اصررت على قراءة موضوعك بالكامل و أعجبني كثيرا فجزاك الله خيرا و زادك من علمه النافع 
أخوك الصغير طارق بلال


----------



## karimsm (16 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله بك.........*


----------



## thunderbird (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور لكن ما هو الفرق بينه و بين الفيوز؟


----------



## hammoud (17 فبراير 2010)

رحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم الــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ابــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك
و جــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــك بــــــــــــــــــــه فــــــــــــــــــــــي الــــــــــــــجــــــنـــــة


----------



## abdo66661985 (17 فبراير 2010)

رجاء محاولة عرض صور لأنواع أكثر من الفيرستور


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك علي المعلومات


----------



## saidi030 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasser.ebrahem (20 فبراير 2010)

هل من مجيب ( عندى شاشة الكمبيوتر تسود حتى تفصل وعندما أفصل ذر التشغيل وأعد تشغيلها تعمل لمدة دقائق ثم تعود مرة ثانية


----------



## eng_moh (20 فبراير 2010)

*شكر جزيلا*
انت قلت 
"الشكل التالي عبارة عن جزء مُقتطع من دائرة بور سبلاي كمبيوتر، وفيها يُشار إلى واحد من الرموز المستخدمة للإشارة إلى الفاريستور"
*اين الصورة *


----------



## عاشق الصمتـ (15 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا الله 
يجزيك خير


----------



## nasersayed (18 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## zakaria_102 (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هدا التعريف


----------



## الطواب (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## En.AhmadAlhabahbeh (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .....................


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ رائد (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً ونفع بك الأمة نفعاً


----------



## fathi85 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## alexander18 (27 أبريل 2010)

لم اسمع به في حياتي


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً حبيبي والله يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع الرائع ودمتم إن شاء الله سالمين*


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (28 أبريل 2010)

غفر الله لابيك ورحمه

وشكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## مسعد فرج (9 يوليو 2010)

:85::75::75::75::75::75::75::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::28:الف الف مليون شكر يا باش مهندسين


----------



## المهندس الصاك (9 يوليو 2010)

جيد جدا اشكرك على المعلومة


----------



## tinza (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 يوليو 2010)

هذه المعلومات رائعة حقاً 
أرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد المهندس الكهر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا

الف شكي الى الاخ العزيز


----------



## ادور (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر طتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## mohamedsaber81 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Nadal Star (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amoryalaa (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## HAMANI2009 (23 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## howkman (23 يناير 2011)

u r welcom


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والدك اخي ابا القاسم .. الجميع يشهد لك بالتميز اخي بداية من القرية الإلكترونية وليس نهاية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب فأنت تخدم الجميع والمنتديات العربية بحاجة لشخص مثلك يقدم ولا ينتظر اجر او مقابل.
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي وليد ورزقك وزادك من العلم ما ينفعك ويرتقى بأمتنا الإسلامية. 
ومن ثم نحن ابناء بلد واحد من غزة


----------



## saad_srs (24 يناير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuadmidya (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا *


----------



## mohamed64 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بعلمك


----------



## salam 68 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]اول مشاركة /طريقة لتسريع الكمبيوتر
أتناول اليوم موضوع جدا جدا جدا مهم يعاني منه كل أصحاب أجهزة الكمبيوتر وهو بطئ الجهاز من كثرة الاستخدام أو مرور الوقت وجمعت في هذا الموضوع جميع المعلومات التي لا تحتاج إلى برامج وتستطيع ان تفعلها بنفسك وشرحت هذه الخطوات بالصور للتوضيح بالخطوات المهمة
الطريقةالأولى
هي ان تفرغ مجلد prefetch من الملفات الموجودة
وهذه الملفات هي :
عندما تقومبتشغيل برنامج او فتح اي نافذة
فانه يأخذ نسخة منه ويحفظه بهذا الملف
ممايؤدي الى تباطئ الجهاز
وطريقته سهلة من
اضغط على زر ابدا / Start
بعدذلك تشغيل / Run
Run / تشغيل
وبعديها تكتب
prefetch

لازم على الاقل كل كل اسبوع قم بتنظيف هذا الملف
وإحذف كل محتوياته 
لتحصل على أفضل أدا ء لجهازك


الطريقةالثانية
وهذه طريقة لتسريع ظهور قائمة أبدأ / Start
بعض الناس يشكو من بطئ ظهور قائمة أبدأ ؟ هل تاخذ هذه القائمة وقت طويل لظهور ؟ اليك الحل
اتبع هذه الخطوات :
اضغط على زر ابدا / Start
بعد ذلك تشغيل / Run
نكتب Regedit 
بعد ذلك نضغط على موافق / OK
كما يظهر في الصورة 1

بعد ذلك اتبع الخطوات التالية المبينة في الصورة

نقوم بفتح هذه المجلدات :
HKEY_CURRENT_ USER 
CONTROL PANEL 
DESKTOP 
نقوم بالبحث عن MenuShowDelay في القائمة اليمنى 
نقوم بعد ذلك بالضغط بالزرالايمن للفارة على MenuShowDelay ونختار Modify كما يظهر لنا في الصورة

تعديل
Modify = (400) 
بعد ذلكنقوم باختيار القيمة التي نريدها
ونحولها إلى(0) وهي تغير بين إلى أجزاء الثانية.


الطريقة الثالثة
تسريعتشغيل الويندوز !
هل لاحظت بأنك حينما تُشغل الويندوز يستغرق ذلك وقتا كبيرا لأنه كالملكيستدعي بعض البرامج التي ربما لا تستعملها أنت بنفسك بل هي برامج يصر الجهاز علىتشغيلها مثل برنامج المسنجر وRealPlayer وغيرها من البرامج التي تراها على TaskBar اي الشريط السفلي لسطح المكتب وبعد أن يقوم بهذه العملية التي تأخذ عدة دقائق فإنكتكون قد مللت وضغطك قد ارتفع من هذا الجهاز! 
نصيحتي لك لا تجعل الجهازيسيطر عليك فصحتك أهم وأتبع ما يلي 
اضغط على زر ابدأ / Start
بعد ذلك تشغيل / Run
واكتب/ msconfig

ومن النافذةالجديدة التي سوف تظهر لك اختار 
= Startup بدءالتشغيل



ومن النافذة الجديدة التي سوف تظهر لك اختار 
Startup= بدء التشغيل
من قم بإزالة علامة الصح من جميع البرامج التي لا تريد من الويندوز تشغيلها عند بدء التشغيل! 
بس نصيحتي لكم بإنكم تبقي على الأقل برامج الحماية مثل النورتون أوالزون الارم أو كاسبر سكاي أنتي فيروس



الطريقة الرابعة


طبعا يشكو الكثير من مستخدمي ويندوز اكس بي من بطىء أداء العمل وذلك بسبب الاضافات الجرافيكية (Graphics) التي اضيفت لهذا الاصدار الجديد. يمكننا ان نلغي بعض هذه الاضافات التي تأتي بشكل افتراضي مع النظام بحيث اننا نقلل من استهلاك الذاكرة و سنحصل على سرعة اكبر بعدها. اتبع التعليمات التالية حتى نصل لمبتغانا.
اذهب الى:
· أبدا / Start
· لوحة التحكم / Control Panel
· النظام / System
· خيارات متقدمة / Advanced
· نكمل مع الصور 
كما ترى في الصورة اختر الاعدادات في المنطقة الخاصة خيارات متقدمة 
ملاحظة مهمة
لمن تهمه جمالية واجهة التصفح لديه لا أنصحه بهذه الخطوة



صورة 2:
كما نرى فان الخيار الافتراضي هو استخدام كل الخيارات , هذا هو السبب لهذاالبطىء, يمكننا تقليل هذه الخيارات




الطريقة الخامسة
تسريعالتصفح للبرامج وتسريع تصفح الأنترنت
تمبعون الله التوصل للتسريع الحقيقي لكافة اجهزة الكمبيوتر وتسريع التصفح للبرامجوتسريع تصفح الأنترنت وتحميل البرامج . 
الطريقة باختصار وبدون عناء
ولا تحتاجبرامج مطلقاً 
اضغط على زر ابدا / Start
بعد ذلك تشغيل / Run
بحث عنملف system.ini



قم باضافة الجمل المذكورة هنا بالأسفل بطريقة النسخ واللصق دون ان تترك سطر فارغ بينهم
page buffer=100000kbps load=100000kbps Download=100000kbps save=100000kbps back=100000kbps


بعد اضافة هذه الجمل وهي خمسة اسطر فقط "قم باعادة تشغيل الجهاز"[/FONT]*​


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور
كنت اظن انى الوحيد الذى يهتم
بكل مافى الدوائر الالكترونيه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور
كنت اظن انى الوحيد الذى يهتم
بكل مافى الدوائر الالكترونيه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## yosafyosaf13 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## kabraider (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخونا الكريم*​


----------



## كميل الح (22 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (23 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------

